# Marvel Mystery Oil, Marvelous?



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

My oil level was about a quart low. I refilled the oil with half quart of mystery oil and synthetic oil. I was worried the whole quart will make oil too thin. (I have 10w30)

I didn't have an engine problem (rough idling or ticking noise) Since the engine has high mileage, I was just looking for sludge cleaning options (I don't know if there is a bad sludge either) 

Anyways, I think it's working great. It accelerates better and is more responsive. I noticed myself keep playing with higher RPM since it's more fun to drive than before.

I really don't think this is a Placebo effect. I really feel the difference.......

Anyone tried it?


----------



## jethead102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Its worked great for me in several airplane engines that have had problems over the years

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

